# Spalted Poplar



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

I almost waited too late and in some peoples mind I did......BUT WOW does it look nice. This is a 27"W x 127"L spalted poplar log that's been sitting around the yard....TOO LONG!!! Actually around 3-4 yrs. The sap wood is between stage 2 & 3 of spalt process and more in 3....which means I'll lose some of it BUT it will have some character :thumbsup::thumbsup::yes::yes: ...part of the risks.

All I done at this time is square out the top and bottom so I can saw the next chance I get. I salvaged 2 small pieces in trueing up. Measures up to make 9 full pieces :thumbsup::thumbsup::shifty:

A lot of people think a log will dry out....NOT this one, it's wetter than it was when blown down in a storm.

Please enjoy.

Log on the mill








First true up slice








EXTREME SPALT








The 2 pieces retrieved from above








Opposite sides


----------



## Paarker (Mar 20, 2013)

I be so broke if I live anywhere near you! Nice as always.


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Paarker
Tim's a good friend, but lives about 150 miles away.
That's good or I would have a shed full of his cuttings I've bought a few things from him, and his 
"In House" stockpile is staggeringly tempting.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

*Got it Sawed!!!*

Got it sliced up... eight 8/4 and one 16/4.

a few sample pics....


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

I've come to appreciate poplar after working with it on this old farmhouse.
It can and does have some pretty characteristics and coloring. Problem is, the colors are not stable in the long run. 
Lovin It!


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Okay Aard....look the other way....I'm showing more pics.

I've got the pics done....not shabby for poplar....pretty rainbow and spalt!!

Please enjoy and have a Happy Easter:thumbsup:

































One slab 4" thick and 24"+ W


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

I can't look....


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Here's the link to all the pics of this stack.... http://www.tsmfarms.com/new-and-hot-off-the-mill.html

Please enjoy.


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Still cant look.


----------

